# Frisbee



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 15, 2008)

"I couldn't figure out why that frisbie kept getting bigger and bigger... and then it hit me..." ~ author unknown


----------



## ladylore (Sep 15, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## white page (Sep 16, 2008)

nice to start the day with a smile ,  thanks  !


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 16, 2008)

I just got this. Hee hee. Good one.


----------

